

Ask HN: Clients from hell. How do you deal with it? - uast23

I was skeptic about using "Clients from hell" in the title but WTH, everyone knows about it. So, irrespective of the nature of your business viz. a B2B service, or a freelance, or a consultancy, how do you really deal with it?<p>Funnier the better. Just kidding.
======
saurabh
Relevant.

clientsfromhell.net/

